# What is a good pier fishing rod/reel combo?



## homechicken

I'm thinking of heading down to Pensacola Beach in a few weeks and was wondering what to use for pier/bridge fishing. I've got a Penn 320GT2 and a 2 pc. 10 foot rod that I have no recollection of buying or getting as a gift. I just know I've had them for quite a while. Would this setup be acceptable for pier fishing? Is the rod too long? Is it the wrong type of reel? I do prefer baitcasters, though the 320 is considered a Conventional and more suited to boat fishing/trolling, its still just a big baitcaster to me.


----------



## Redneckracoon

:wacko:....too big of a reel......(try 706z) your rod is fine but try too keep some light tackle with you for spanish and pompano or whiting :thumbup: also about ten sabikis,(not ten of the following)and gotchas,and spoons,clark spoons,and pomp jigs. ooh! almost forgot the wire! try 7 strand wire and you're hooked!


----------



## homechicken

Thanks for the rig and lure suggestions RNR. I googled the 706z and see that it holds about 300 yds of 20# test, same as the 320 GT2. Why do you think the 320 is too heavy of a reel when the 706 holds the same amount of line, is it just because the 320 is heavier duty and meant mainly for trolling? Not arguing, just trying to follow your reasoning. Seeing as I prefer baitcasters I was thinking an Abu 7000 series might be a good choice also. At 325 yds. of 17# it should hold around 280 - 290 yds of 20#. I've used Abus of various sizes and vintages over the years and have always liked them, but somehow never ended up with one of my own. What would your take be on that reel?

I've got light tackle covered, I think, with my freshwater 10# and 12# spooled reels on medium and medium/heavy bass fishing rods. Maybe an Abu 6500 would bridge the gap between those and a heavier pier fishing set up? Or am I just looking for another excuse to buy more fishing gear now?


----------



## Redneckracoon

the abu 7000 would be my choice, but i am not a baitcaster fan and your freshwater reels need to be spooled with 20# for smaller fish that you can handline up. and also get some king rigs. ask the bait shop guys about the swivel because i forgot which kind...:shifty:


----------



## Redneckracoon

and the 320 is too heavy because,well,its made for trolling and you cant cast it...


----------

